# How do you get in contact with plaza owners for new leads?



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

This is something I have never been able to find a successful way of getting new leads. I want to get into doing more plazas for landscaping and possibly for plowing but it's hard to get in contact with the owner or management. Any ideas would be helpful!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

snowplower1 said:


> This is something I have never been able to find a successful way of getting new leads. I want to get into doing more plazas for landscaping and possibly for plowing but it's hard to get in contact with the owner or management. Any ideas would be helpful!


I believe you should be able to go to City Hall and get the info. It worked for me when the plaza next door to our Apartments was running water on to our property, Should be public info.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I have found if they are owned locally then you can find info through the tax information. If they are not local or a bigger operation then its probably through a NSP.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

FredG said:


> I believe you should be able to go to City Hall and get the info. It worked for me when the plaza next door to our Apartments was running water on to our property, Should be public info.


Hmm I didn't really realize they could give that info out. I'll have to try doing that


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

m_ice said:


> I have found if they are owned locally then you can find info through the tax information. If they are not local or a bigger operation then its probably through a NSP.


You will know quickly if there with a NSP, Your conversation will be short lol.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Like Fred said it's public information...not sure about your area but most places you can find the info online in a couple of minutes


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Like Fred said it's public information...not sure about your area but most places you can find the info online in a couple of minutes


I'm 99% sure this is public info. Don't pay your property tax. Anybody that can read a local news paper will know what you own lol.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

why not ask who rents there


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a quick search, This is not NY samehttps://www.whiteside.org/departments/collector-treasurer.html here tho.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

FredG said:


> Just a quick search, This is not NY samehttps://www.whiteside.org/departments/collector-treasurer.html here tho.


Unless it's locally owned and you know by word of mouth the units are rented by a broker, The broker does not give out this info in fear of lost commissions.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Here we have websites were you can literally click on a parcel on a satellite map. It will tell you where the tax bill is sent, how much the taxes are, and all the other pertinent property info. Sometimes this works and sometimes it doesnt, i.e. it's a large company that has separate holding companies handling different aspects of their operation. Depending on how the leases are set up the individual tenants could also be responsible for their "area".


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Go into one of the renters and ask, if wont tell you, say your mom slipped
on the sidewalk and youll just put their business name on the papers...


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Go into one of the renters and ask, if wont tell you, say your mom slipped
> on the sidewalk and youll just put their business name on the papers...


That's great. Typically in the past I've contacted the renter's and they usually wrong give the info out.


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

I, too can get all that info from my county's website. I bring up the tax map, click on the parcel and viola, owner and address are provided.

http://gis.co.berks.pa.us/parcelsearch/Search.aspx?id=PIN


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Go into one of the renters and ask, if wont tell you, say your mom slipped
> on the sidewalk and youll just put their business name on the papers...


lol, Assuming it's a real plaza 20 to 25 retail tenants they are usually have a NSP or local reputable contractor to perform snow & ice services. Usually there is a small maintenance group and I'm talking about small interior work they don't perform any parking area maintenance meaning catch basins, blacktop repairs etc.

Usually the Maintenance guys are the ones that would be notified for a slip and fall first and goes up the ladder from the contractor, ambulance chasers to corporate Liewers, Insurance company's etc. Good thought but the :terribletowel:they hire to work in these retail outlets would shrug there shoulders at you. Furthermore I tried something similar to try to get some info and I got the guy that had the snow contract lol.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It works different everywhere. Small plazas the owners are very hands on, legal actions usually go through them. In the event of a slip it’s usually the guy plowing the snow that is the last to know. I’ve been cleared of a few, it was always the owner of the property named in the case and then a subsequent case they differed to me. It’s not always apparent who does the maintenance to the lawyers and some don’t even care. They are after the property liability. 
I took my company names off my salt bins for this exact reason. Although I am always proud of my service and the way my lots look, it is sad to say that it’s not about that anymore...


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll have to take a look at my counties website and find the tax map. Thanks guys, I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

snowplower1 said:


> I'll have to take a look at my counties website and find the tax map. Thanks guys, I'll let you know what I find.


I'm not sure about a tax map the quick search I did not see such a thing but don't mean not possible, I do know if you go to City Hall where the taxes are collected, Town hall, this is public info. Good Luck.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

snowplower1 said:


> This is something I have never been able to find a successful way of getting new leads. I want to get into doing more plazas for landscaping and possibly for plowing but it's hard to get in contact with the owner or management. Any ideas would be helpful!


Define plaza

When I hear that word I'm thinking "slightly bigger than a strip mall, and probably square... about a block-ish in size"
Is that what you mean by plaza?

I've never really seen ones in New York with much landscaping to speak of, although I haven't been there now in quite some time.
Parking lots? Plenty 
Landscaping?
I dunno I hate all those little tiny strips people insist on covering with grass so we can all spray clippings over multiple Mercedes and Porsche's.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

snowplower1 said:


> Hmm I didn't really realize they could give that info out. I'll have to try doing that


Most developed areas have a gis website these days

You can find it and click on the property on the map 
It often tells you the owner, sq ft of building , sq ft of asphalt , total sq ft and what the city assesses the taxes at (so low ball approximation of property value)

Kinda nifty free information.

Here that website is "Anchoragelive.com"
Dunno what it's calked where you're at, but you've probably got the same thing.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

snowplower1 said:


> I'll have to take a look at my counties website and find the tax map. Thanks guys, I'll let you know what I find.


Search "(your county name here) gis search" and it should be pretty easy.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

If it's in Monroe county NY you can go to Monroe county property app (Google search) enter the address and it will give you the taxpayers name. There a few companies that do not pay on time(6-8month's out) and some you ll never see payment from. Most of the popular busy plazas up here are owned by out of state companies and managed threw a broker. Be careful with the locally owned ones they like to argue over every bill.

If you do alot of landscaping look into pictometery or eagleview technologies. They will save you a lot of time.


----------

